# Führerscheintest



## Teleton (21 Februar 2008)

Meine Tochter möchte jetzt auch in das Onlinegewerbe einsteigen. Sie hat da mal was vorbereitet, siehe Screenshot. Meines Erachtens ist die Preisangabe (79,- Euro) noch zu deutlich. Hat sie damit Chancen? Eine Anwältin die wir mit dem Forderungseinzug beauftragen könnten hätten wir in der Verwandschaft. Sie wollte jetzt auch Affiliates in der Grundschule werben, was zahlt man da so für nen Lead ( sie hatte an ein Snickers o.ä.gedacht)?


----------



## webwatcher (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Führerscheintest*

Wichtig ist vor allem,  sich schon mal einen Briefkasten in Dubai zu reservieren.

Ansonsten erscheint mir deine Tochter schon fast überqualifiziert für das Abzockergewerbe.


----------



## KatzenHai (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Führerscheintest*

Die AGB sind ein bisschen zu klein gedruckt, das haut man euch um die Ohren.

Alles andere ist total rechtskonform - kannst du als "anwaltlich bestätigt" bewerben ...


----------



## Teleton (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Führerscheintest*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Wichtig ist vor allem,  sich schon mal einen Briefkasten in Dubai zu reservieren.


Danke kümmere ich mich am Wochenende drum wenn ich sowieso den Firmenmantel erwerbe.





webwatcher schrieb:


> Ansonsten erscheint mir deine Tochter schon fast überqualifiziert für das Abzockergewerbe.


Ich habe ihr auch gesagt, dass sie sich mit ihren Fähigkeiten lieber auf Kapitalanlagenbetrug spezialisieren sollte, will sie aber wegen den Lichtensteingeschichten nicht.


KatzenHai schrieb:


> Die AGB sind ein bisschen zu klein gedruckt, das haut man euch um die Ohren.


Wie lange dauert das denn bis die Verbraucherzentralen mit ner Abmahnung/Klage deswegen durch sind? Sie wollte das nach dem AUA-Prinzip machen: Anhauen, umhauen,abhauen[





KatzenHai schrieb:


> ]Alles andere ist total rechtskonform - kannst du als "anwaltlich bestätigt" bewerben ...


Gut das ist wichtig.

Bei einem großen Freemailer gibt es grade einen Führerscheintest, das müsste doch als Content reichen wenn sie die Sachen dort einfach kopiert, oder soll sie sich den Aufwand sparen und nur ein paar Verkehrsschilder selbst malen?


----------



## KatzenHai (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Führerscheintest*

... sag mal, Teleton, hast du nen Führerschein?


----------



## Wembley (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Führerscheintest*



Teleton schrieb:


> Bei einem großen Freemailer gibt es grade einen Führerscheintest, das müsste doch als Content reichen wenn sie die Sachen dort einfach kopiert, oder soll sie sich den Aufwand sparen und nur ein paar Verkehrsschilder selbst malen?


Wozu braucht deine Tochter überhaupt Content? Es reicht doch ein kostenpflichtiger Mitgliederbereich mit ein paar "Infolinks" zu anderen Führerscheinseiten oder Autoseiten. Da könnte man sogar noch den einen oder anderen Link zu einer anderen Abzockerseite setzen und als Affiliate noch zusätzlich was verdienen. Zwei Fliegen auf einem Schlag. Sollte aber jener Betreiber nicht auszahlen, soll deine Tochter deswegen nicht in den einschlägigen Branchenforen rumjammern. 

Eine Teufelsfratze (Firmenlogo?) in der Kopfzeile der Inkasso- bzw. Anwaltsbriefe schadet sicher auch nicht. Beeindruckt sicher nicht wenige.
Alternativ dazu könnte man auch ein paar Bilder von muskelbepackten und finster dreinschauenden Männern den Inkasso- bzw. Anwaltsbriefen beilegen.


----------



## Teleton (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Führerscheintest*

Danke für die Tipps, wobei uns der Content tatsächlich die kleinsten Sorgen macht.
Ich werde die nächsten Tage mal ein paar Inkassobriefe entwerfen, da könnt ihr dann ja mal drübersehen, obs eindrucksvoll genug ist. 

Wembley Du hast gute Ideen, magst bei uns einsteigen?


----------



## Wembley (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Führerscheintest*



Teleton schrieb:


> Wembley Du hast gute Ideen, magst bei uns einsteigen?


Gerne. Wenn für mich genug rausschaut. Den Deppen werde ich für euch aber nicht machen, indem ich für einen Judaslohn den Geschäftsführer für eine Schweizer Firma mache und dann auch noch von diversen deutschen Fernsehreportern gejagt werde und meine Tür verbarrikadieren muss. Aber ich denke, wir werden uns einig werden. 

Ich würde mir eine nette Identität zulegen, um mit dieser so ca. 50 Domains zu registrieren. Wie wäre es mit Jesse James oder so? Domizil muss ich mir noch suchen. Liechtenstein fällt definitiv aus. Die sind ja alles andere als vertrauenswürdig. Aber wahrscheinlich werde ich mit dieser Identität ohnehin zum Weltbürger werden. Dubai - Tortola - Novosibirsk - Gibraltar. Man wird mich (bzw. meine zweite Identität) fast überall finden. Ein echter Weltbürger eben.


----------



## KatzenHai (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Führerscheintest*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> ... sag mal, Teleton, hast du nen Führerschein?





Teleton schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps, wobei uns der Content tatsächlich die kleinsten Sorgen macht.
> Ich werde die nächsten Tage mal ein paar Inkassobriefe entwerfen, da könnt ihr dann ja mal drübersehen, obs eindrucksvoll genug ist.
> 
> Wembley Du hast gute Ideen, magst bei uns einsteigen?


Meeeeeeep.

Deine Antwort passte nicht zur Frage.


Test nicht bestanden.


----------



## webwatcher (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Führerscheintest*

@ Katzenhai

das ist nicht zielführend. Bitte  etwas mehr konstruktives  zur Optimierung des 
Abzockwirkungsgrades...


----------



## KatzenHai (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Führerscheintest*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Bitte  etwas mehr konstruktives  zur Optimierung des Abzockwirkungsgrades...


Ich werde morgen direkt ein Inkassobüro gründen, ne MantelGmbH haben wir hier bestimmt irgendwo rumliegen in der Kanzlei.

Ich nenne das dann "_Europäische-Unions-Aussenstände- und Inkasso-Kommission GmbH_" (so'n Führerschein ist ja was amtliches, europaweit). Klingt wichtig. Reicht für Dana.

Zusätzlicher Aspekt fürs Inkasso-Stalking: Ich drohe mit Ungültigkeit des Führerscheins in den EU-Mitgliedsländern, die dem Abkommen vom 11.11.2007 beigetreten sind. Dann darf man z.B. in Holland, Liechtenstein, Italien und der Türkei nicht mehr Auto fahren.

Ist aber jetzt nur für die erste Runde, unreflektiert. Nach Rücksprache mit meinem Steuerstrafanstifter, äh, nein, Steuerberater kommt noch mehr.


----------



## webwatcher (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Führerscheintest*

hervorragendes  Grundkonzept, der Passus ist nicht  optimal:


KatzenHai schrieb:


> Dann darf man z.B. in Holland, Liechtenstein, Italien und der Türkei nicht mehr Auto fahren.


Das kann  eher als Belohnung interpretiert werden...


----------



## KatzenHai (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Führerscheintest*

"_Wenn Sie nicht binnen XXX zahlen, sorgen wir dafür, dass zwei Monate lang immer 
ein schwarz-gelber Wagen mit Wohnkiste vor Ihnen herschleicht!_"

So?


----------



## webwatcher (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Führerscheintest*

Wesentlich besser :thumb:

( aus dem Leben gegriffen)


----------



## Teleton (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Führerscheintest*

Super Idee. Für den Textbausteinkasten:


> Ferner weisen wir darauf hin , dass Sie unseren Serverprotokollen zufolge den Test nicht bestanden haben. Im Falle der Nichtzahlung sehen wir uns gezwungen  die entsprechenden Unterlagen unmittelbar an die zuständige Fahrerlaubnissstelle weiterzugeben.





			
				Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Gerne. Wenn für mich genug rausschaut.


Es wird Dein Schaden nicht sein 





> Den Deppen werde ich für euch aber nicht machen, indem ich für einen Judaslohn den Geschäftsführer für eine Schweizer Firma mache...


Nicht notwendig, Geschäftsführer kann meine Tochter selber machen, die ist erst 7 da kann ihr nicht viel passieren. Da sie m.E. sehr hübsch ist käme sie auch im Fernsehen gut rüber.


----------



## KatzenHai (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Führerscheintest*

Ah, sie sieht Mama ähnlich??


:unbekannt:


----------



## KatzenHai (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Führerscheintest*

Wenn mitten im Test der User nicht mehr mitspielt oder sich zu lange Zeit lässt:
Wir weisen darauf hin, dass ein Abbruch des Test als Leistungsverweigerung gewertet wird. Dies würde ohne Rechtsbehelfsmöglichkeit zur Wertung "durchgefallen" führen.

Wir würden dieses Ergebnis unverzüglich an die europäische Fahrerlaubnis-Koordninationsstelle zu melden haben, wenn Sie nicht binnen 30 Minuten belegen würden, dass Ihnen die Fahrerlaubnis zu Recht zusteht.

Der Nachweis kann ausschließlich dadurch erfolgen, dass Sie den entgeltlichen Test in vollem Umfang erneut starten. 

Diese Meldung hier ist - im Gegensatz zum Wiederholungstest - vollkommen kostenlos.
Müsste Umsätze sichern, oder?


----------



## drboe (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Führerscheintest*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Ah, sie sieht Mama ähnlich??


Gegenfrage: Würdest Du mit einer Dame ein Verhältnis anfangen, von der es heisst sie sei dem *Vater* "aus dem Gesicht geschnitten"? 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Wembley (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Führerscheintest*



Teleton schrieb:


> Geschäftsführer kann meine Tochter selber machen, die ist erst 7 da kann ihr nicht viel passieren. Da sie m.E. sehr hübsch ist käme sie auch im Fernsehen gut rüber.


Gute Idee. Solltest du dennoch noch kalte Füße kriegen, finden wir sicher einen Schweizer Pensionisten, der glaubt, in einem Computer arbeiten kleine Männchen, oder lachen uns eine 19-jährige naive Blondine an, die alles unterschreibt, was man ihr unter die Nase setzt.
Ich würde in diesem Falle letztere Möglichkeit bevorzugen. Nicht nur, weil ich bei der Suche motivierter wäre, sondern auch aus Gründen der Mobilität. Wenn es heiß wird, kann man die ganz schnell weit weg (z. B. nach Neuseeland) verfrachten.


----------



## Teleton (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Führerscheintest*

Den zweiten Textbaustein hätte ich fertig, ich habe ein wenig bei Mitbewerber geklaut:



> Der Vertragschluss ist durch die Verwendung der nur ihnen zugänglichen E-Mailadr. sowie der damit korrespondierenden IP-Adresse zweifelsfrei belegt. Wir weisen darauf hin das nach langjähriger höchstrichterlicher Rechtsprechung ein Anscheinsbeweis dafür besteht, dass die durch automatisierte Erfassungsanlagen erfassten Vertragsdaten zutreffend und vollständig wiedergegeben wurden. Für eine missbräuchliche Nutzung sind sie –sofern nicht ohnehin eine Haftung nach den Grundsätzen der Anscheins oder Duldungsvollmacht besteht- in vollem Umfang beweispflichtig.
> Sie werden Verständnis dafür haben dass wir allein aus Gründen der Gleichbehandlung (Art3 GG) sowie steuerlichen Gründen nicht auf berechtigte Forderungen verzichten können.
> Im Gegensatz zu den Angeboten von Mitbewerbern besteht an der Berechtigung unserer Forderung kein vernünftiger Zweifel. Die Preisangabe 79,- befindet sich mittig im unteren Bereich der Startseite ohne dass ein Scrollen erforderlich ist. Da die Bezeichnung umsonst zudem durchgestrichen ist kann hier nicht übersehen werden, es sich um eine kostenpflichtige Leistung handelt.
> Der diesseits berechnete Betrag liegt im übrigen um ein vielfaches unter den Beträgen die z.B. in einer Fahrschule anfallen.


----------



## Wembley (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Führerscheintest*

Der Text ist gut, aber .......
Da ist ja keine einzige Schufa-Drohung dabei. Nicht einmal eine klitzekleine. Das muss rein. Meinetwegen auch in einem späteren Schreiben. Der Empfänger muss den Eindruck bekommen, dass nicht einmal eine Würstelbude ihm wegen seiner dann folgenden katastrophalen Kreditwürdigkeit etwas verkauft.


----------



## Teleton (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Führerscheintest*

Gemach lieber Geschäftspartner,gemach. Es ist nur ein Baustein unter Vielen. Der Vollstreckungstext ist in Vorbereitung.
Vorab:





> Aus einem dann ergehenden gerichtlichen Titel kann 30 Jahre die bedingungslose Zwangsvollstreckung betrieben werden. Unser Büro ist auf die Langzeitüberwachung von Forderungen spezialisiert, so dass Sie die nächsten Jahrzehnte mit einer lückenlosen Überwachung und Beitreibung der Forderung rechnen müssen. Die Forderung geht auch auf Erben über, so dass sie sich fragen müssen ob sie Ihrer Familie schaden und tatsächlich unbeglichene Forderungen hinterlassen wollen.


----------



## webwatcher (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Führerscheintest*

Bekomme doch langsam etwas Bedenken. Du lieferst hier derartig ausgefeilte Abzockvorlagen,
 dass  es schon beängstigend ist.

Was ist, wenn die Knaben *bei dir *abkupfern? rolf76 und  Sascha müssten  dann  von
 Grund auf ihre  Ratschlagpostings überarbeiten.  :-?


----------



## Eric79 (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Führerscheintest*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen direkt ein Inkassobüro gründen, ne MantelGmbH haben wir hier bestimmt irgendwo rumliegen in der Kanzlei.
> 
> Ich nenne das dann "Europäische-Unions-Aussenstände- und Inkasso-Kommission GmbH" (so'n Führerschein ist ja was amtliches, europaweit). Klingt wichtig. Reicht für Dana.



Warum die Mühe? Einfach mal bei der DIS anfragen. Denen den - sicher bereits fertigen - Businessplan vorlegen und ich bin sicher die stürzen sich darauf wie hungrige Löwen. Außerdem hätte das den Vorteil, dass die sich um den unangenehmen Teil kümmern und wenn es hart kommt triffts die...


----------



## Teleton (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Führerscheintest*



			
				webwatcher schrieb:
			
		

> Bekomme doch langsam etwas Bedenken. Du lieferst hier derartig ausgefeilte Abzockvorlagen,
> dass es schon beängstigend ist.
> 
> Was ist, wenn die Knaben bei dir abkupfern? rolf76 und Sascha müssten dann von
> Grund auf ihre Ratschlagpostings überarbeiten


Ach komm, wenn Du versprichst es nicht den Kunden meiner Tochter zu erzählen, verrate ich Dir was. Das ist alles gequirlter nachlässig hingerotzer Textbausteinforderungseinzug, deswegen muss nix geändert werden. Ich zeig Dir das mal genauer:


> Der Vertragschluss ist durch die Verwendung der nur ihnen zugänglichen E-Mailadr. sowie der damit korrespondierenden IP-Adresse zweifelsfrei belegt.


Meine Email kennt jeder der mal mit mir Kontakt hatte. Wieso soll eine IP-Adesse damit korrespondieren? Und woher will das jemand wissen. Schwachsinn.





> Wir weisen darauf hin das nach langjähriger höchstrichterlicher Rechtsprechung


Wer sich auf Rechtsprechung beruft ohne Fundstellen zu bennen, hat diese i.d. R. grade frisch erfunden. Selbst mit Fundstelle muss man mal nachlesen. Im Zweifel wird einfach eine Entscheidung zitiert in der ganz viele schlaue Sachen drinstehen z.B. BGHZ 139,36.


> ein Anscheinsbeweis dafür besteht, dass die durch automatisierte Erfassungsanlagen erfassten Daten zutreffend und vollständig wiedergegeben wurden.


Frei erfunden, was sollen das für Daten sein. Ausserdem die Übersetzung lautet: Wenns auf dem Display steht wirds schon stimmen. Ich gebe zu auf diese Erfindung bin ich etwas stolz.


> Für eine missbräuchliche Nutzung sind sie –sofern nicht ohnehin eine Haftung nach den Grundsätzen der Anscheins oder Duldungsvollmacht besteht- in vollem Umfang beweispflichtig.


Wo steht das. Irgendein Idiot verwendet meinen Namen und ich bin in der Uhr? Haha absurd.


> Sie werden Verständnis dafür haben dass wir allein aus Gründen der Gleichbehandlung sowie steuerlichen Gründen nicht auf berechtigte Forderungen verzichten können.


Super Grundgesetz und fair sein wegen Gleichbehandlung.
 Art 3 GG Gleichbehandlung gilt aber nur gegenüber dem Staat. Ausserdem tolle Begründung: "Ich muss zu allen gemein sein".
Steuerliche Gründe: Klasse, zieht immer, leider erfunden



> Im Gegensatz zu den Angeboten von Mitbewerbern besteht an der Berechtigung unserer Forderung kein vernünftiger Zweifel.


Man muss nur doll genug dran glauben.





> Die Preisangabe 79,- befindet sich mittig im unteren Bereich der Startseite ohne dass ein Scrollen erforderlich ist. Da die Bezeichnung umsonst zudem durchgestrichen ist kann hier nicht übersehen werden, es sich um eine kostenpflichtige Leistung handelt.


Davon kann sich jeder anhand des Screenshots überzeugen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=51070


> Der diesseits berechnete Betrag liegt um ein vielfaches unter den Beträgen die in einer Fahrschule anfallen.


Hoffentlich merkt keiner dass meine Tochter keine Fahrschule betreibt sondern nur einen billig zusammmengeklaubten "Test"


----------



## KatzenHai (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Führerscheintest*

Ich mache mir Sorgen, die schizophrene Seitenwechselerei könnte schaden. Bleib lieber auf unserer Seite, du identifizierst dich zu schnell zu tief ...
:unzufrieden:


----------



## Der Jurist (23 Februar 2008)

*AW: Führerscheintest*

Demnächst kann ich hier auch noch einen Bootsführerschein machen.
Die Pfütze unter meinem Schreibtisch wird immer größer.


----------



## KatzenHai (23 Februar 2008)

*AW: Führerscheintest*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Bootsführerschein


Aber aufpassen, sonst hast du bald nen Vollautisten in Rosa als Freund und ne Krabbe als Chef ...

(Ich HASSE Kinderfernsehen!)


----------



## dvill (23 Februar 2008)

*AW: Führerscheintest*

Ich habe einen Vorschlag für den Firmennamen der Inkassodrücker:

Udoverselle Geldfabrik Faust u. Schrecken GmbH

Als Leitspruch: "Wir besaugen Euer Bestes"


----------



## Teleton (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Führerscheintest*

Bin ich froh dass meine Tochter einen Füherscheintest anbieten wird und nicht die Lieferung von DVD wie z.B. Movie-scout
Wenn ich sehe wie die lieben Mitbewerber da mit der Widerrufsbelehrung rumzaubern müssen... 


			
				moviescoutAGB schrieb:
			
		

> 4.2 Der Kunde ist verpflichtet, seine Login-Kennung sowie seine persönlichen Passwörter vor dem Zugriff Dritter zu schützen.
> 
> 5. Widerrufsrecht
> 
> 5.1 Wenn es sich bei dem Kunden um einen Verbraucher im Sinne des § 13 BGB handelt, hat dieser das Recht, seine Vertragserklärung innerhalb von zwei Wochen in zu widerrufen. Einer Angabe von Gründen bedarf es für den Widerruf nicht. Die Widerrufsfrist wird frühestens in Lauf gesetzt, wenn der Kunde die Belehrung über sein Widerrufsrecht erhalten hat. Entscheidend für die Wahrung der Widerrufsfrist ist die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs. Der Widerruf ist zu richten an:


Also ich finde da auf Anhieb drei dicke Fehler
1)nicht deutlich hervorgehoben (wobei möglicherweise gibts ja noch eine andere Belehrung bei Anmeldung übermittelt)
2)Hinweis auf Widerrufsmöglichkeit in "Textform" fehlt
3)Das Hauptgewicht des "Vertrages" liegt auf der Lieferung von Waren  und nicht auf einer "Clubmitgliedschaft" . Damit beginnt die Widerrufsfrist nicht vor Eingang der Ware und kann auch durch Rücksendung der Ware ausgeübt werden. Diese Hinweise fehlen.

Bei einer falschen Belehrung können die Kunden endlos widerrufen, da die Frist nicht in Lauf gesetzt wird. Das wäre blöd für das Geschäft meiner Tochter, da muss ich mir am Wochenende mal was überlegen.


----------



## Teleton (4 Juli 2008)

*AW: Führerscheintest*

Bekanntlich machen meine Tochter und ich demnächst einen Führerscheindienst auf.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/51070-fuehrerscheintest.html#post222221 Im Moment feilen wir noch an den Textbausteinen. Die lieben Mitbewerber haben sich da was Nettes einfallen lassen. Schauen wir uns das mal an:


> Sehr geehrte/r XXXXXX XXXX,
> Sie haben Einwendungen gegen die vorbezeichnete Mahnung erhoben und dabei vorgetragen, dass Sie sich zu keinem Zeitpunkt bei xxx angemeldet haben, um eine kostenpflichtige Leistung in Anspruch zu nehmen. Wir bedauern sehr, dass es Unstimmigkeiten bei Ihrem Vertragsverhältnis gibt und sind bemüht, alles Notwendige zu veranlassen, um den Sachverhalt aufzuklären.


Bedauern sehr, echte Witzbolde die Kollegen.....


> Wir möchten daher jedem Anhaltspunkt für eine missbräuchliche Nutzung nachgehen und bitten Sie hierzu um Ihre Mithilfe.


Ah, die Bevölkerung wird um Mithilfe gebeten; ist ja fast wie Aktenzeichen XY


> Zunächst sollte jedoch klargestellt werden, ob Ihre Einwendung rechtlicher oder tatsächlicher Natur ist. Wir haben in der Vergangenheit festgestellt, dass Nutzer, die sich zunächst selbst bei xxx angemeldet haben, dabei jedoch die Vertragsbedingungen, insbesondere die Entgeltlichkeit der Leistung übersehen haben, die Anmeldung insgesamt bestritten haben, was erst in dem daraufhin eingeleiteten Ermittlungsverfahren aufgedeckt werden konnte.


Bärenstark die Kollegen, ich wette eine Flasche Bier gegen eine Kiste Bier, dass es noch keine vom Anbieter angezettelte Ermittlungsverfahren gegeben hat. Aber ist es nicht gefährlich zuzugeben, dass anscheinend öfter Leute die Entgeltlichkeit übersehen?


> ...
> Die Inanspruchnahme von Dienstleistungen im Internet unter Angabe eines falschen Namens stellt regelmäßig einen versuchten oder vollendeten Betrug gemäß § 263 StGB dar, der bei Ermittlung der Täter mit Geldstrafe oder Freiheitsstrafe bis zu 5 Jahren geahndet werden kann.


Lustig, fallen da echt Leute drauf rein? Den erforderlichen Betrugsvorsatz habe ich doch nur dann, wenn ich mich mit falschen Daten anmelde um die „Zeche zu prellen“. Wenn ich gar nicht weiß, dass es Zeche kostet, bin ich kein Zechpreller bzw. Eingehungsbetrüger.


> Wir erstatten daher in den Fällen eines begründeten Verdachtes Strafanzeige durch unsere Vertragsanwälte gegen unbekannt, wobei wir alle uns vorliegenden Daten aus dem Anmeldeprozess an die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft weitergeben. Für Ihren Fall liegen uns die folgenden Informationen vor:


Echt tricky, nur in Fällen eines *begründeten* Verdachtes. Den gibt es nie, da die Mitbewerber  wissen, dass die Leute sämtlich die Preisangaben übersehen haben. Jeder der den Preis gesehen hätte und halbwegs knusper ist, hätte sich nicht angemeldet.



> Vorname: XXX XXX, Strasse: xxx xx, PLZ: XXXXX, Ort: XXX, Land: Deutschland, AnmeldeIP: XX.XXX.XXX.XX, Anmeldezeitpunkt: ##AnemldeDateTime##, Anmeldung auf xxx[/url]
> Die Erfahrung zeigte, dass anhand dieser Daten zumindest ermittelt werden kann, von welchem Computer die Anmeldung durchgeführt wurde.


Hm,scheint sich immer noch nicht rumgesprochen zu haben, dass mit den Daten i.d.R. schon nach kurzer Zeit nix mehr anzufangen ist. Von daher könnte es klappen die Kunden zu verunsichern. 


> Soweit der Anschlussinhaber bei einer polizeilichen Vorladung keine Angaben zur Täterschaft macht, können je nach Gerichtsbezirk auch Hausdurchsuchungen angeordnet werden.


Haha, köstlich, Hausdurchsuchung für eine angeblich geprellte Internetfalle. Aber nicht ungeschickt gemacht. Die Leute werden Parallelen ziehen zu den Abmahnungsgeschichten der Musikindustrie, das wirkt.


> Im Anbetracht dieser für den Betroffenen sehr einschneidenden Maßnahmen und zur Vermeidung von Überraschungen im Ermittlungsverfahren möchten wir Sie erneut bitten, genau zu prüfen, ob die Anmeldung möglicherweise von Ihrem eigenen Computeranschluss möglicherweise durch einen Familienangehörigen oder Bekannten ausgeführt wurde.


Auch geschickt gemacht, wer liefert schon seine eigene Verwandtschaft ans Messer, die Leute zahlen lieber nur damit „es“ endlich aufhört.


> Anschließend möchten wir Sie bitten, Ihre Angaben zu dem Sachverhalt zur Weiterleitung an die Staatsanwaltschaft an Eides Statt zu erklären. Wir müssen Sie darauf hinweisen, dass eine falsche Angabe an Eides Statt auch bei fahrlässiger Tatbegehung mit erheblicher Strafe bedroht ist. Wir benötigen Ihre Erklärung, bei der Sie sich des beigefügten (siehe unten) Formulars bedienen können, im unterschriebenen Original.


Eidesstattliche Versicherung, hört sich schön schwurbelig an. Hoffentlich kommt kein Kunde auf die Idee mal nachzuprüfen für welche Fälle die e.V. vom Gesetz (ausschliesslich) vorgesehen ist. Ich glaube unsere Kunden lass ich besser auf die Bibel oder das Augenlicht der Kinder schwören.


> Sofern wir innerhalb von 7 Tagen keine Erklärung erhalten, gehen wir davon aus, dass der Sachverhalt in Ihrer Sphäre geklärt werden konnte und die zunächst bestrittene Forderung ausgeglichen wird. Sicherlich können wir Ihnen in diesem Fall mit einer Ratenzahlung weiterhelfen.


Das gefällt mir am besten. Dem Kunden eine Erklärung unterschieben, wenn er sich nicht zurückmeldet. Eigentlich hat Schweigen keinen Erklärungswert, aber wer weiss das schon.

Ingesamt ein gelungener Inkassobrief, da werde ich für Töchterleins Geschäft einige Anleihen machen.


----------

